# Winter Bent Grass



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

How do you get rid of this stuff??

Winter Bent Grass *Agrostis hyemalis*


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Look at Maverick.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

This is in a hay meadow of Bermuda and mixed native grass..


----------

